# shot by an outlaw



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

KABAAAAAM!!!!!
My house smells like gun smoke , desert clay , whisky and gars !
Had an unexpected Firing today from kansas from none other than mr jon dot , who now has a bounty hanging over his head.
I will take him dead or alive !!!! 
Got blasted with some super premiums and raritys today.
including:

2007 LFD outlaw ray:
2008 LFD outlaw ray:
SAN MARTIN libertador :bolt:
LG :fish:
CUVEE no 151 eep:
CUSANO 59 :hungry:

gotta love it when the 5 finger bag has a 6th one hanging out above the rest of them !!

I cannot explain how much i appreciate these gifts, so the only way to extend my thank you is to return fire with some very special sticks .
thanks a million brother for sharing the love, these will be enjoyed all the way down till they burn my fingers :drum:
Your generosity is amazing sir !!!!
and i hope you survive the damage heading your way !


















staring down the barrel of a loaded gun :mullet:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

gave me reason to use all the new smileys too !!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

JD got you good!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

you got you a$$ waxed


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

How are those outlaws?


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

smokinj said:


> JD got you good!


you can say that again !!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

htown said:


> How are those outlaws?


cant tell yah yet brother ! i plan on doing a review tho when the time comes :drum:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

happy1 said:


> you got you a$$ waxed


this is a fact !!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice Job John... great hit


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit John. Great BOTL


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great hit


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great work John!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

nicely done by outlaw


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Holy hell! I haven't even seen those outlaws except in pictures. Great bomb!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome hit!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jesse James and his ilk would be proud of that hit!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet hit ~enjoy~


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

very niceeace:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

You ---> :rip:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great set up JOHN!!!!you are the man...


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice selection of ammo for that six shooter John!!!!!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Smoked


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

The other day John hook me up too with those outlaws. Man those are great smokes!! WTG John, you da man!!:clap2:


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice hit. Havent heard of a few of those. Let us know how they are.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

tcampbel said:


> Very nice hit. Havent heard of a few of those. Let us know how they are.


you betcha!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats a awesome bomb


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:fish: great hit


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow some great smokes there


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

John is the MAN!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like John knows how to put a hurtin' on!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Vic81 said:


> Looks like John knows how to put a hurtin' on!!


i got slayed !!! :hail::flame:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Whoa...str8 blasted there!!!


----------

